# Titus/omega F300



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

on ebay there are some titus accutron watches that are being sold as spares-item number 130314560215, does anyone know if these are repairable/beyond repair or are they going to be too expensive to repair?

regards

robert


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> on ebay there are some titus accutron watches that are being sold as spares-item number 130314560215, does anyone know if these are repairable/beyond repair or are they going to be too expensive to repair?
> 
> regards
> 
> robert


Hard to say..although i love his explanation of the origins of the Titus models...its basically an Omega thats not an Omega.....amazing, WOW....and somewhat bending the truth..or bollocks as they say in the trade.. :lol:

I have seen several of these NOS?? pieces that have been sold as non-runners..they generally have quite corroded movements...seems like the HK guys sold all their **** to a thord party..

Though if it needs just a coil it could be sorted for relatively little money...and i could do that for you...( blatant plug..







)

That said..it could be a lot more than that and cost of repair will outweigh value .......

My advice...BUY a runner from someone who knows how these things work... or find one on a auction style..cause i reckon a genuine Omega could be had for that money....!!

K


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd agree with Keith.

I've thought about buying these...but only for parts...I sort of hoped that the calendar wheels might be alright, and maybe the index wheel as well. But then decided against it....too risky. It would be a major bummer if coil, index wheel and calendar wheel were all bust. :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for the answers, i think ill give those a miss!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Been a while since I posted here - greetings all!

I've had a few of these NOS Titus and will say one thing (bearing in mind that I bought them as running) - every single last one of them needed a thorough service.

They all have generic ESA 9162 movements and as such the parts are all compatable with the Omega movements.

The only real relationship they have with Omega is the use of some of the basic parts (case, crystal and in some cases crown and case back). As discussed before, it's likely that Omega sold off surplus stock when they moved away from the old tuning fork movements.

Once serviced they are as good and reliable as their Omega cousins. Throw in a service and the cost of a "working" Titus and as Keith says, you're getting in to the territory of a lower end Omega f300. The only one that I will be keeping of my Titus f300's is the Dive variant - all the others are just not the same as having an Omega.

Hope I haven't confused you further...!!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Zessa said:


> Been a while since I posted here - greetings all!
> 
> I've had a few of these NOS Titus and will say one thing (bearing in mind that I bought them as running) - every single last one of them needed a thorough service.
> 
> ...


thanks for your answer, i think ill just have to save and keep an eye out on here-theres been some nice omegas on here recently too!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

davidwood said:


> What is the difference between titus and omega?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

davidwood said:


> sorry for my lack of knoledge with titus, never really heard of them


Do a search for Titus. Lots of info about them here. Some of the Titus tuning fork watches uses parts from Omege, but with the logo removed.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

davidwood said:


> sorry for my lack of knoledge with titus, never really heard of them


I remember these posts as being helpful...

Link 1

Link 2

No one seems to have found any ongoing connection between Solvil et Titus and Omega (I dont' think there is any connection between the 'old' Solvil et Titus who assembled those hummers and the Solvil et Titus who sell watches today, either).

Most of the ESA tuning fork movement parts and some cases are interchangeable with those used on Omega f300s, except that the oscillator modules used by Omega are copper-coated and, from memory, I don't think they have the same 'engine turning' effect as the silver-coloured modules used by every other manufacturer (and used by Titus).

Budget repairs to Omega f300s can therefore, sometimes be easy to spot, as the watchmaker will have used one of the more common silver-coloured oscillators to replace a faulty copper-coloured Omega original, so the ones advertised on ebay will work as a cheap fix for a faulty Omega, but aren't exactly the same parts as those used by Omega. They can be used as a source of parts to repair components in the Omega oscillators, or to replace ruined mechanical modules though.

If you decide to get one as a donor for an Omega, send it to one of the regular posters here who know what they're doing with them and ask them to swap components, rather than the whole module. I've got a couple of Omegas that have silver-coloured 'donor' oscillators and they don't look as good when you get the back off.


----------

